# Problem pressing Hotflex onto Polo Shirts..



## signwriteruk (Aug 2, 2015)

Hello,

Hopefully I can get some advice for someone who's new to vinyl printing on shirts. Me 

I have no problems using MDP hotflex on normal t-shirts. Sticking well, wash and dry test shows no issues.

However, I'm trying to do my own work polo shirts and for the life of me i cant get it to bloody stick! In some places yes, in some places no. Sometimes not at all!

I am using Gildan ultra cotton polos.

Could anyone please help a very frustrated Englishman before he jump out of a window?!?

I am applying to left chest and top back areas, could it be the buttons or rudges from the collars????

thanks, Chris


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

Is the heat press coming and the surface it's coming in contact with flat? You could put something under the shirt to raise the printed surface, also pre-press the shirts as well to take any moisture out


----------



## signwriteruk (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks for replying......
I always pre press the shirts. Regarding the surface being flat, i'm going to guess no because of the buttons etc on the chest area of the polo shirt. I've have however tried printing onto just the bottom area of the shirt where there are no buttons etc and results are improved but not perfect. I experimented with pressure and temp etc but it still isn't quite right. I'm going nuts!!!!!!


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

Are you peeling straight away?


----------



## signwriteruk (Aug 2, 2015)

I am yes, give or take 5 secs.


----------



## signwriteruk (Aug 2, 2015)

More research is leading me to a teflon pillow? Do i put this inside the shirt or underneath?


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

Never had a need for one personally, you should be able to press without one no problem


----------



## signwriteruk (Aug 2, 2015)

When you press onto the top back of a polo shirt do the buttons underneath not cause you any uneven pressure at all? Sorry for all the questions .


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

No because you should feed the shirt over the platten so you have a flat surface


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Is it pique (textured) or jersey(smooth)? I only put vinyl on jersey polos and raise the imprint area above buttons,seams and I move the collar off the platen


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

You should feed the shirt on to the platten so the platten is in the garment and the non printed surface is hanging below with your printable surface flat against the platten so you can press down on top of it


----------



## signwriteruk (Aug 2, 2015)

utero said:


> No because you should feed the shirt over the platten so you have a flat surface


Doh!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll try that now  Thanks.....


----------



## signwriteruk (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi, they are pique polo shirts.


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

shouldn't matter as long as they're cotton or poly


----------



## signwriteruk (Aug 2, 2015)

utero said:


> You should feed the shirt on to the platten so the platten is in the garment and the non printed surface is hanging below with your printable surface flat against the platten so you can press down on top of it


Just tried doing it this way........and without jinxing it it seems a hell of a lot better! Need to do the wash and dry test but definitely sticks massively better. Its a bit awkward getting it on and off the platten (on my press anyway) but THANKYOU THANKYOU THANKYOU


----------

